# PFS from a wrench



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Saw these at a thrift store and thought it might be fun to play around with them. The bands are .75 precise 3/8 x 6 1/2 inch active length. I have noticed that the thicker rubbers don't seem to need as much width to do what I want done. To be honest the first bands I cut from this stuff were monsters and I had cut them at my normal taper and length. Live and learn


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice turning something old into something new nice cool idea !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Not a wrench anymore. It made a nice pickle.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Now that's Thinking Out of the Box great idea


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

love seeing transformations like these


----------



## akajim (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool,keep 'em comin'.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Good idea


----------

